# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Gương vượt khó

## huanpt

Bác này chơi mô hình ở Tây Ninh, một tấm gương vượt khó rất đáng học tập:

DIY Milling (sau này nó là máy tiện luôn)


DIY Pulley


Thiết bị đo



Ra tiệm tiện cây cốt nhưng cải lộn với thằng thợ nên nó chơi cho méo xẹo, về gắn lên máy so lại lệch 0,05mm, ko tiện đc thôi mày luôn


Còn nhiều nữa, chịu khó xem thêm ở đây, sẽ thấy rất nhiều bất ngờ từ bác này:
http://rchobby365.com/diendan/showth...=17667&page=58

----------

anhcos, anhxco, ít nói, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hojcvex, hungdn, kimtan, Minh Phi Nguyen, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, solero, thuannguyen, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

đây mới là đáng nể . khâm phục khâm phục

----------


## thuannguyen

Không nhìn tận mắt thì khó mà nghĩ ra.

----------


## thuhanoi

QUa xem bên RC thấy mục đích bác ấy làm cái máy xúc nhưng lại ra cái này, hay quá, bác ấy làm cái du xích hay thật

----------


## Lenamhai

Sư sáng tạo là vô bờ bến. Ông bà ta có câu "cái khó ló cái khôn" có những cái mình muốn làm nhưng đi thuê chẳng được nên rất bức mình. Nên phải tư diy thôi. Từ đó ta sẽ có nhiều ý tưởng mới không giống ai và cũng là kinh nghiệm hữu ích cho riêng mình

----------


## huanpt

Thật ra chỉ bất ngờ với tình trạng hạ tầng như vậy mà bác ấy LÀM ĐƯỢC NHƯ VẬY. Trong cái khó, ló cái khôn, cũng ló 1 vài cái nguy hiểm chết người. 

Nhớ khoảng hơn 30 năm trước, lúc Bố còn sống, chạy xe lam, mình có đi theo chơi. Có 1 bác xe đã rước đầy khách, nhưng hỏng bộ hộp số thế nào đấy mà chỉ lùi được mà không tiến được. Thời điểm đó chạy hợp tác xã, cả ngày mới chạy được 1 chuyến chẳng lẽ bỏ? Thế là bác ấy cho chạy lùi từ Củ Chi về Hóc Môn (gần 20km). Không biết là khôn hay liều?

----------


## itanium7000

Thấy bất ngờ nhất cái vụ tự làm dao phay khỏa mặt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

> Thật ra chỉ bất ngờ với tình trạng hạ tầng như vậy mà bác ấy LÀM ĐƯỢC NHƯ VẬY. Trong cái khó, ló cái khôn, cũng ló 1 vài cái nguy hiểm chết người. 
> 
> Nhớ khoảng hơn 30 năm trước, lúc Bố còn sống, chạy xe lam, mình có đi theo chơi. Có 1 bác xe đã rước đầy khách, nhưng hỏng bộ hộp số thế nào đấy mà chỉ lùi được mà không tiến được. Thời điểm đó chạy hợp tác xã, cả ngày mới chạy được 1 chuyến chẳng lẽ bỏ? Thế là bác ấy cho chạy lùi từ Củ Chi về Hóc Môn (gần 20km). Không biết là khôn hay liều?


Thiệt sự em nghĩ người liều nhất là mấy bác hành khách, với bác tài thì xe như tay chân của mình rồi, dư tự tin để chạy, mấy bác hành khách cũng máu lửa lắm mới dám ngồi như vậy. Có khi lỡ lên xe rồi ko có đường quay lại

----------


## nhatson

> Thấy bất ngờ nhất cái vụ tự làm dao phay khỏa mặt

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## maycuago

hay thật, tự chế tạo ra những thứ này đúng là đáng nể

----------


## fucBD

Quá hay Quá giỏi Quá bất ngờ

----------

